# What Strap? - SteelDive SD1970 "Turtle" Bronze



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello ... As per my post in the "Introduce Yourself" Forum today, having been on a short hiatus from all things watch, I have recently found & bought a SteelDive SD1970 "Turtle" Bronze - Mine came on a black rubber strap - This strap has black buckle & looks / feels nice, but I would like a few other strap options for it? - SD in the UK sell it on a mid brown leather strap, so maybe that's an option, though I think dark brown might look better? - NATO / Zulu is another solid option, but with so many colour combinations to choose from I thought I'd ask here for some opinions / suggestions? - What I do like on the NATO front is the Seat Belt look, especially with the contrast colour edging - So please let me have any suggestions ...

Paul
PS - Will try posting a pic of my new "baby" once my camera is charged!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

got this on my bronze watch from the bay


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Bowie :thumbsup: - That's the sort of look I am after with leather - Not sure which brown looks better? - Tan / Mid / Dark? - Wasn't keen on the Mid brown SD sell the Bronze Turtle on, maybe not vintage enough? - Anyway, keep the suggestions coming - Had to resurrect my Flickr account to add pics here (think we could upload stuff direct before, but I may have imagined that!) - Will read up on how to add pics ...
Paul


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Cracked it!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Found a brown strap to try :thumbsup: - How does this look? - Second pic shows the silver buckle which needs to be bronze (would you agree?) ... Paul


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PaulBoy said:


> needs to be bronze (would you agree?) ..


 Yep, usually a decent selection on etsy, although you'll find that the tang will be larger than the holes on your brown strap.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

WRENCH said:


> Yep, usually a decent selection on etsy, although you'll find that the tang will be larger than the holes on your brown strap.


 Thanks, had a look there, but I have already a couple of new leather straps ordered as I can hardly use an old strap on my new watch!  
One strap comes with a steel buckle, but the seller said he's put a spare one in with it (bronze)
The other strap could be ordered with a bronze buckle, though I have to wait for it to be made
Should have at least one of them this week (?)
Paul


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

this is the buckle on mine


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bowie said:


> this is the buckle on mine


 That's not a buckle it's a knuckle duster :laugh:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> That's not a buckle it's a knuckle duster :laugh:


 yea that is what they call it on the website :thumbsup:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

bowie said:


> this is the buckle on mine


 That's some buckle! - From the Kray's Collection I presume :boxing:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

OK ... The first leather strap I found for the SD1970 has arrived :clap: - It's Horween leather and I was happy to buy it on the brushed ss buckle it was supplied on - The seller, when I asked about buckle sizes, chucked in a free 2nd buckle (pic 2) which is ss with a "bronze finish" - Not quite what I am after, but doesn't look too bad imho? - I decided not to put the strap on my watch at this stage (hence the crap pics!) in case when the 2nd strap I ordered arrives is better & I decide to sell this one? - Anyway, see what you think...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Another couple of straps I ordered arrived today :clap: - Both from CNS in Sweden - A Green Marine & a Burgundy Paratrooper - I've only bought NATO / Zulu straps before, but loved the colours on these two - They are a bit fiddly to get on (probably more to do with "Mr Five Thumbs" here!) but super comfy due to their fabric & elastic structure - Anyway, see what you think? ... Paul


----------

